# Can't access BIOS on my netbook



## Kaleman (Sep 29, 2009)

its a Fidelity VPC it was given to me and i wanted to fool around with some operating systems but i cant access the BIOS when it loads there is no text that saysany keys to push or anything.


----------



## lisa6447 (Dec 6, 2007)

Try F2


----------



## Kaleman (Sep 29, 2009)

not workin. neither are any other f buttons or escape or delete


----------



## lisa6447 (Dec 6, 2007)

worth a go you say you got it given could be anything repost and let the other guys help you sorry


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Kaleman,

Welcome to TSG!

You can contact Fidelity Support here. Just ask them if the BIOS is accessible or not, and if so, which key to press.

-- Tom


----------



## Kaleman (Sep 29, 2009)

they say no... is there any possible way to get to it? or is there any way to change OS?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Kaleman,

Try reading the BIOS with the following command (as root):
# dd if=/dev/mem bs=1k skip=768 count=256 2>/dev/null | strings -n 8 
or from a user account using sudo:
$ sudo dd if=/dev/mem bs=1k skip=768 count=256 2>/dev/null | strings -n 8 

Please post the output in this thread if it works.

-- Tom


----------

